# Cub Cadet RTZ S50 zero turn mower



## one_shot (Mar 23, 2013)

I purchase this mower. It is my 3rd cub cadet. It is my 1 st  zero turn, I drove the stick model,but liked the steering wheel better. I just  mowed, it handled good even on my ditch bank. It is fast!  

http://www.cubcadet.com/equipment/cubcadet/zero-turn-riding-mowers/rzts-50


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice mower!


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Mar 25, 2013)

Hope you enjoy it and good luck,congratulations...


----------



## badger (Apr 4, 2013)

I bought the same one last year. My yard is steep and the regular zero turns won't handle the slopes. Happy so far with it. Cut my mowing time in half compared with my old John Deere rider.


----------

